# Jenter Queen Rearing Items Available in 2010!



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We will have the Jenter Queen-Rearing system and parts available mid-February!!! Pre-order now to lock in 2009 pricing.:thumbsup:

http://blueskybeesupply.com/jenter_queen_system.html

Contrary to reports, Mr. Jenter is still alive. Although he is in his late 80's, he has begun to transition the manufacture to another owner. We are proud to be able to again offer the 1987 Apimondia medal-winning Jenter queen system to our customers.

Look for our 2010 catalog inside your February issues of Bee Culture and American Bee Journal in your mailbox at the end of January.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

do you sell just the round entrance on the front panel or the front panel with the round entrance? if not any idea of something that will fit in the hole?


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

I have this part in stock. I will PM you.

We know that there are many folks who will be happy that they can refurbish their existing system with new parts and wanted to get the word out, that you will once again be able to raise queens with this best-of-class product.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Good news. Thanks.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

All Jenter items are now in stock and shipping.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

How about some more pics on your site? Seems like every link gives the same picture. May help with sales and minimize questions. Just a thought.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the nudge. I updated the Jenter items to show pics.


There are still plenty of items that need updating with pics. We are working on a more robust site that we will unveil later this summer. Until then, we'll try and work with the current site and update as we go along.

Thanks again for the reminder!


----------

